# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Hapet panairi më i madh i teknologjisë në botë

## Cimo

Në qytetin gjerman Hanover, sot i ka hapur portat për publikun panairi më i madh i teknologjisë së informacionit dhe telekomunikacionit në botë  CeBIT. Në panair produktet e tyre do ti prezantojnë mbi 6.000 ndërmarrje nga 77 vende të botës, ndërsa ai do të qëndrojë i hapur deri më 21 mars. Vendi partner i këtij panairi sivjet është Rusia.

Kancelarja gjermane, Angela Merkel, në hapje të panairit CeBIT u shpreh për forcimin e novacioneve dhe studimeve shkencore në Gjermani. Ai tha se teknologjia e informacionit luan një rol kyç në ekonominë gjermane. Ne kemi nevojë për një ofensivë novacionesh, një klimë, në të cilën idetë të kthehen në vepra dhe rezultatet e studimeve në produkte të afta për tregun, tha Merkel, njofton Deutsche Welle.



Në fund të vitit do të zhvillohet samiti i dytë i teknologjisë së informacionit, premtoi Merkel, duke vënë në dukje planet për investimet me rreth 1,2 miliardë euro në këtë fushë deri në vitin 2009.

----------

